# Port forwarding -> server ->Client



## LEandeR (10. November 2002)

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe mit ipfwadm/ipchains unter Linux (Kernel: 2.2.19 586)!
Ich möchte gerne einen Webserver auf einem Client im Netzwerk betreiben.
Es sollen also alle am Hauptserver(192.168.0.1) ankommenden Anfragen aus dem Internet auf Port 80 auf den Client mit der LAN ip 192.168.0.40 weitergeleitet werden.
ist das überhaupt möglich mit ipfwadm/ipchains ?
was brauche ich zum forwarden? Wie sieht die funktionierende Regel für ipfwadm/ipchains aus?

vielen Dank für jede Hilfe

Leander


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. November 2002)

Willst du unbedingt den 2.2.19er Kernel nehmen oder kann's nicht auch ein 2.4er sein?
Ich persönlich würde dir zum 2.4er raten, da der Firewalling-Code dort ordentlich erweitert wurde und außerdem find ich IPTables leichter zu bedienen als IPChains.

Falls es unbedingt IPChains sein muß müßte ich mal nachschaun, irgendwo müßte ich noch 'n Script rumliegen haben wo ich mal sowas probiert hab.

Bis denn dann

have fun

reptiler


----------

